# Good songs to get blazed to!



## OriginalGangstaKush (Jul 14, 2010)

I want to hear everyone's top 5 or 10 songs to blaze to. Here goes my list:-

1. Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix
2. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
3. Lithium - Nirvana
4. Dr Greenthumb - Cypress Hill
5. Changes - 2pac
6. Don't worry be happy - Bob Marley (Basically bobs entire collection)
7. High Times - Cypress Hill
8. At the river - Groove Armada
9. High - Lighthouse Family
10. Freebird - Lynard Skynard

What do you think, some predictable, some not? What are your favourite songs to get high to?


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 14, 2010)

Check out 
Ky-mani Marley - Ghetto soldier

Its a fuckin bad ass song to blaze too.
and anything by wiz khalifa or curren$y


----------



## Jayman1231 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hits from the bong- cypress hill
Doobie ashtray- devin the dude


----------



## ow.douglas (Jul 18, 2010)

Original, you spelled Lynyrd Skynyrd wrong. Anything from Darkside Of the Moon.


----------



## swishatwista (Jul 18, 2010)

All dope ass songs

I like to be good and high before them,< 4 secs after sparking, all with base really

hydroponic- 311
sublime cisco kid, garden grove
311 Visit
System of a Down, all songs
Twista adrinalin rush


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 18, 2010)

Red Ryder Lunitic Fringe or just about anything from Primus.


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 24, 2010)

THE NATIONAL : " Coversation 16" or "Im afraid of Everyone, I dont have the drugs to sort it our"......

Peace, Love, and Happiness


----------



## Jdubb203 (Jul 24, 2010)

always start my smoke session with kid cudi -hyyer


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 25, 2010)

Spark it to, Goose - No Seeds


----------



## elfspice (Jul 30, 2010)

Some typical Favs: 
Brewer & Shipley - One Toke The Line
Afroman - Because I got HIGH

Lately I've been listening to Gorillaz - Plastic Beach and the new MGMT album, its nice to just be able to put on an album where every song is great, im a lazy pot head.


----------



## kricket53 (Jul 31, 2010)

anybody into the kottonmouth kings?


----------



## kricket53 (Jul 31, 2010)

beatles-octopus's garden
gorillaz-feel good inc
sublime-badfish
jimi hendrix-little wing
kottonmouth kingz-tangerine sky
afroman-smoke 2 blunts
willie nelson-on the road again


----------



## jewfr00 (Jul 31, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> anybody into the kottonmouth kings?


garbage music IMO. 


i highly recommend anyone to actully sit down and listen to Bob Marley. not just "one love" or "jammin." but excellent songs such "rastaman vibrations, satisfy my soul, mr. brown, zimbabwe." thats just a pinch of whatbhis entire music collection has to offer. the mans words are mesmorizing and his rythem is so relaxing. idk im just really gay for bob marley.


----------



## jewfr00 (Jul 31, 2010)

oh and anyone who likes rap, check out "krs-one" if you dont already know him. he's incredible and the only rapper ill tollerate cuz he raps about the truth instead of money and pussy.


----------



## kricket53 (Jul 31, 2010)

jewfr00 said:


> garbage music IMO.


 
ever listen to sublime?


----------



## jewfr00 (Jul 31, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> ever listen to sublime?


of course, another incredible band.


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 1, 2010)

i can't believe no one has mentioned pink floyd....tisk tisk.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 1, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> i can't believe no one has mentioned pink floyd....tisk tisk.


Good point my man!!!

[video=youtube;C8sNEedLeHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8sNEedLeHY[/video]
[video=youtube;ksEXQXLI8yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksEXQXLI8yg[/video]
[video=youtube;Zr7QRrxOSuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr7QRrxOSuY[/video]
[video=youtube;_2wud_RqEaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2wud_RqEaM[/video]
[video=youtube;DQvG2SMVl84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQvG2SMVl84[/video]

...there ya go, check out this trippy shit!


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;i__XhXf9rPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i__XhXf9rPI[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 1, 2010)

311- Amber
KyMani- Hustler


----------



## slosippa (Aug 1, 2010)

my fave music to blaze to is chopped and screwed music...if anyone knows what this is...its songs that have been altered by slowing down the pitch to a SLOW and woozy syrupy sound....very popular in the south


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 2, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> i can't believe no one has mentioned pink floyd....tisk tisk.


 ahh i haven't gotten into floyd yet but from what ive heard their mad good. sounds like my kind of music.

bud does anybody here listen to nirvana? ohmygodifuckinglovethem


----------



## swishatwista (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UeOxWPQhO8


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 2, 2010)

SUBLIME!!! Doin time.....Santerita.....Garden groove


----------



## skiweeds (Aug 2, 2010)

lady gaga telephone


----------



## swishatwista (Aug 2, 2010)

^tryin to explain screwed music lol


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 2, 2010)

jewfr00 said:


> garbage music IMO.
> 
> 
> i highly recommend anyone to actully sit down and listen to Bob Marley. not just "one love" or "jammin." but excellent songs such "rastaman vibrations, satisfy my soul, mr. brown, zimbabwe." thats just a pinch of whatbhis entire music collection has to offer. the mans words are mesmorizing and his rythem is so relaxing. idk im just really gay for bob marley.


Then u mean Bob and the wailers.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 2, 2010)

swishatwista said:


> ^tryin to explain screwed music lol



You mean ANYTHING like this?

[video=youtube;ZQ6Sk8Aj-SQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ6Sk8Aj-SQ[/video]

...or am I thinking of "screwed up" instead?


----------



## OriginalGangstaKush (Aug 3, 2010)

i went down to santeria, i aint got no crystal ball, well i had a million dollars but i, but i spent it all


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 3, 2010)

OriginalGangstaKush said:


> i went down to santeria, i aint got no crystal ball, well i had a million dollars but i, but i spent it all


 actually, the lyrics are "i _*don't practice*_ santeria."

don't mind me; im just some lyric nerd ^_^


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 3, 2010)

skiweeds said:


> lady gaga telephone


hahah i hope thats a joke...i love jamming out to almost anything when im high, i really could get into anything from classical to reggae,from rap to metal. there are very few types of music i cant stand.


----------



## jewfr00 (Aug 3, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Then u mean Bob and the wailers.


yes, obviously i mean bob marley and the wailers...


----------



## Brooklynz Kush (Aug 3, 2010)

styles p good times


----------



## jjaewonn (Aug 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;gixI2thU-8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gixI2thU-8A[/video]


----------



## realmotherfuckingjericho (Aug 3, 2010)

fucking chopped and screwed music hell yhhh


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 3, 2010)

realmotherfuckingjericho said:


> fucking chopped and screwed music hell yhhh


haha why have i never heard of this "chopped and screwed" music? is it like underground or something?


----------



## T0key (Aug 4, 2010)

This thread couldn't have come at a better time.

Have been jonesing for some new tunes to enjoy the herb to (H)


----------



## swishatwista (Aug 4, 2010)

The sim's Bob Newbie said:


> You mean ANYTHING like this?
> i aint tryin to go convulzions
> No i mean http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX-NA4ubLgI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rlIyQKAzR4&feature=related
> ...


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 4, 2010)

T0key said:


> This thread couldn't have come at a better time.
> 
> Have been jonesing for some new tunes to enjoy the herb to (H)


dude try listening to this song called "the adventure" by angels and airwaves. its so crazy. in fact, listen to any of their songs. its like sci fi-ish hahah


----------



## jjaewonn (Aug 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;AmN785spyDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmN785spyDE[/video]

stearing away from the hip hop n chop.. dope dope electronica right here.


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Aug 4, 2010)

Brooklynz Kush said:


> styles p good times


thats what the fucks up

how bout come around ft. talib kweli, termanology, and royce da 59 (prod. by statik selektah)


----------



## BL0TT0 (Aug 4, 2010)

First bowl
[video=youtube;QXjNB43WRBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXjNB43WRBk[/video]

Second bowl
[video=youtube;bJKXUEYkjNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJKXUEYkjNk[/video]

3rd bowl
[video=youtube;RHIRMYs6fgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHIRMYs6fgY[/video]


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 4, 2010)

haha, i actually have a playlist on my ipod titled "songs to blaze to"


----------



## jjaewonn (Aug 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;L4I_Ria9WGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4I_Ria9WGo[/video]
lol


----------



## jjaewonn (Aug 4, 2010)

BL0TT0 said:


> First bowl
> [video=youtube;QXjNB43WRBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXjNB43WRBk[/video]
> 
> Second bowl
> ...


im not heavily into psy, but im digging that yazz flute solo in bowl 2!
bowl 3's pretty solid too


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 4, 2010)

haha go on youtube and type in "3rd grade adventures goo song" or something like that. its from this computer game i played when i was young and its such a cool song that i now have it on my "songs to blaze to" playlist.


----------



## BubbleRap (Aug 5, 2010)

jewfr00 said:


> oh and anyone who likes rap, check out "krs-one" if you dont already know him. he's incredible and the only rapper ill tollerate cuz he raps about the truth instead of money and pussy.


You obviously are misinformed about hip hop. While you are correct saying that KRS-ONE is a good rapper there are plenty more like him, check aesop rock, el-p, mr lif, murs,atmosphere,blackalicious, you'd prolly like sage francis but I think he terrible. listen to some of that if you can "bear" it.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 5, 2010)

pac was a great rapper.


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 5, 2010)

this shit is classic right here..
[youtube]K7A2acBVENA[/youtube]


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 5, 2010)

i love the old blink182. they were so much better in the 90s..im hoping theyll get their shit together and make another kickass album this year.


----------



## JonDill (Aug 5, 2010)

Pakalolo Song- Sons of Makaha
Collie Herb Man- Katchafire
Ganja Farmer- Marlon Asher
Ganja Smuggling- Eek-a-Mouse
Some roots reggae for ya soul..


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 5, 2010)

eh im not into reggae.


----------



## KBRoaster (Aug 5, 2010)

Paul McCartney and Wings - Hi, Hi, Hi
Gorillaz - Rhinestone Eyes
Mastodon - Oblivion
Buckethead - whitewash
Boston - Foreplay/Long Time
Nirvana - Negative Creep
Antoine Dodson/Autotunethenews - Bedroom Intruder Song (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtZfW2z9dw) Gosh I fucking love this song, lol!


----------



## JonDill (Aug 6, 2010)

good for you.. ill keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

JonDill said:


> good for you.. ill keep that in mind in the future.


 okey dokey


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Aug 6, 2010)

how don't you like reggae? you don't like bob? lol


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

mr.swishas&herb said:


> how don't you like reggae? you don't like bob? lol


 i like a few of his songs, but i just never really got into it.


----------



## yot666 (Aug 6, 2010)

FUCK THAT SHIT, i like most songs you people like, but i m way above pop, rock, rap and all those great types, i m mostly into metal, instrumental, psychedelic, deathcore, emo and hardcore stuff, if you wanna feel pain while smoking, listen to In my Veins by Pitbulls in the Nursery, The End by The Doors, Stabbing to purge Dissimulation by All Shall Perish(listen just at 1:45, its so insane), Rooster by Alice in Chains, Jihad by Slayer

Honnestly listen to those songs, their insane


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

yot666 said:


> FUCK THAT SHIT, i like most songs you people like, but i m way above pop, rock, rap and all those great types, i m mostly into metal, instrumental, psychedelic, deathcore, emo and hardcore stuff, if you wanna feel pain while smoking, listen to In my Veins by Pitbulls in the Nursery, The End by The Doors, Stabbing to purge Dissimulation by All Shall Perish(listen just at 1:45, its so insane), Rooster by Alice in Chains, Jihad by Slayer
> 
> Honnestly listen to those songs, their insane


 ever listen to bring me the horizon?
insane screamo band.


----------



## swishatwista (Aug 8, 2010)

Kricket...go away..lol, clogin up the air waves w/..



yot666 said:


> if you wanna feel pain while smoking, listen to..
> 
> Listen to any song if you wanna feel the pain


----------



## EdouardZ (Aug 26, 2010)

This song is amazing when high, for those who like gangsta rap...

[video=youtube;TUtJD4-uM3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUtJD4-uM3k[/video]


----------



## OriginalGangstaKush (Sep 7, 2010)

dont reckon much to that coca cola song if im honest, would rather just sit and drink a can of coca cola whilst listening to no music lol


----------



## OriginalGangstaKush (Sep 7, 2010)

Im a bit weird in the sense that i like pretty much all types of music, certain artist and songs from varying genres appeal to me for different reasons, could go on and on about bands i like listening to when im blitzed so i will  not just bands but artists, all the classic 70s rock bands liek thin lizzy, ozzy osbourne (Crazy train in particular i liek for some reason), deep purple (smoke on the water, cant believe no one has mentioned this already for songs to get blazed to!) Alice cooper and the like, then 80s 'rock' like whitesnake, metallica, guns n roses, heavioer stuff liek pantera, disturbed, all pretty cool when stoned, then i like to mix it up with a bit of hip hop, for a nice blaze you really can not go wrong with the likes of 2pac, dr dre (stoner paradise), snoop, love a bit of ludacris (good rapper and funny random songs and skits, ie who let these hoes in my room lol, chicken n beer album will aways remind me of good times with friends and tweeds. eminem cant be denied, and even some of the older cheesier rap like coolio and ll cool j has good grooves, bit of earth wind and fire. Then i like to mix it and flip it and diversify and hit of a bit of lionel richie and the commodores, michael jackson is a hero, (i know im kidn fo goign off the subject abotu songs to get blazed to, but doesnt neccesarily have to be songs that feature a topic of weed. The beatles are one of the best bands ever, elvis is fun, frank sinatra is smooth. Other random bands that you SHOULD check out would be things like the lighthouse family, and english rap groups like the streets, the epic minority, check out the streets song the irony of it all for an adeqaute depiction of smoking weed vs getting drunk in england, very funny and very true. if someone knows how to embed that song into this forum then do it its amusing. Richard cheese is pretty hilarious changing famous popular songs into swing, jazz and lounge style singing very effectivly, good covers of his would be the disturbed song down withh the sickness (may of heard it at the start of the remake of dawn of the dead) and chop suey by system of a down, he also covers rappers liek snoop dogg etc to good effect, tom green is funny when stoned, alsoadam sandler is quite good, depends if you like him or not. Other good songs to have a ncie smoke to, check out groove armada - at the river if you want an awesome chillout song that makes you feel warm, just love that song there is something about it. Probably one of my favourite guitarist and singers is newtion faulkner, nice bloke and really talented, listen to his first album hand built by robot,s thought provoking, uplifiting and faultess. Im not writing all this drivvle to encoruage haters, just so maybe some of you guys check these particular songs out and letme know what you think, theyre all good, well in my opinion! and thats all music is i suppose. Incubus, amen, sublime, oasis, clapton, hendrix, joe satriani (awesome guitarist - check out mystical potato head groove thing, very cool tune) steve vai, yngie malmstrom and any other crazy skilled guitarists are always fun to listen to unless u dont like guiar music. Prodigy cover a wider range of music types from dance to drum n bass, spitfire is one of my favourites but there are too many to name. The offspring is one of my favourite bands of my youth and the album smash is a particular highlight. United states of whatever - random song! beastie boys, bit of hinder, theory of a deadman, rage against the machine are an absolute must.maybe a bit of jamiruqiau or howveer its smelled if your feeling funky.


----------



## xeningti (Sep 8, 2010)

Top 5 blazing tunes (in stonalagical order = from rolling (or packing) to melting)

Juanes - La Camisa Negra
Cypress Hill - Hits From The Bong
The Beatles - Tomorrow Never Knows
Dirty Vegas - Ghosts
FC Kahuna - Hayling

Beasts


----------



## klmt (Sep 8, 2010)

wiz khalifa, kid cudi and biggie. you cant go wrong.


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Sep 8, 2010)

one word: JUICY

R.I.P. Notorious


----------



## kricket53 (Sep 8, 2010)

california dreaming.

the mamas and papas.


----------



## kricket53 (Sep 8, 2010)

bob marley..any song.


----------



## curts1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mike Oldfield -Tubular Bells
Gong -The Angels Egg
Russian circles -Malko
Pink Floyd -all
Grateful Dead -Terrapin Station


----------



## Gameboy123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bob Marley ft Lauryn Hill - Turn Your Lights Down Low
Cypress Hill - High Times
Devon the Dude - Doobie Ashtray
Collie Budz - Come Around
Aloe Blacc - I Need A Dollar
Three Six Mafia- Weed is Got Me High
Tupac ft Nas - Thugz Mansion Acoustic Version(10/10) 
Bone Thugs N Harmony - Weed Man
Cypress Hill - Roll It Up, Light It Up, Smoke It Up
Ice Cube - It Was A Good Day
Rick James - Mary Jane
Maxi Priest - Wild World
Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning (Acoustic)
Nelly - EI
Luniz - I Got 5 On It
Scribe - Dreaming
styles p - Good Times (I Get High)
The Game - Start From Scratch
Tony Yayo - Im So High

thats my personal list, not sure if everyone will like em, but i sure love having 3 cones and listening to these


----------



## Gameboy123 (Sep 10, 2010)

and Kid Cudi - Cudderisback


----------



## Frenchhorn (Sep 10, 2010)

All songs of Ulrich Schnauss.


----------



## Gameboy123 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nas ft Damian Marley - Patience
Lil Flip - Pass Da Swisha
Geto Boys - Damn it Feels Good To Be a Gangsta
Bizarre - Gospel Weed Song
2Pac - Ambitions As A Ridah


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 12, 2010)

Spacey Cakes - The Bitch Slap
Sleep - Dopesmoker
Any Phillip Glass
Neurosis - Falling Unknown (embedded below, this is a really great song..)
Dysrhythmia - Seal/Breaker/Void

[video=youtube;8AYnyvFTW8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AYnyvFTW8I[/video]
[video=youtube;l8Cq1xuMmKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8Cq1xuMmKo[/video]


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 13, 2010)

Lowkey just released this song on 9/11

[video=youtube;kmBnvajSfWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmBnvajSfWU[/video]


----------



## KindOfBlue (Sep 26, 2010)

when i'm actually smoking, i listen to Buffalo Soldier by Bob Marley. call me stereotypical...but it's such a good song to get blazed to!


----------

